# Southern toadlet !!!



## richoman_3 (Apr 15, 2012)

me and vicherps went looking for these very beautiful hard to find frogs last night and were succesful in finding 3 
these guys are on a massive decline and arnt easy to track down, they have SPECTACULAR belly patterns


they are hard to get pics so this is all i got, enjoy







Southern Toadlet (Pseudophryne semimarmorata by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Southern Toadlet (Pseudophryne semimarmorata by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Southern Toadlet (Pseudophryne semimarmorata by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Southern Toadlet (Pseudophryne semimarmorata by Richoman_herps, on Flickr

im shattered a tiny bit of the toe isnt in this pic !! :/




Southern Toadlet (Pseudophryne semimarmorata by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


----------



## Shotta (Apr 15, 2012)

ha ha cute little munchkins nice pics
are they poisonous?


----------



## Jande (Apr 15, 2012)

Great photos and glad your hunt proved successful! Can just see a glimpse of some belly patterning on that last shot... pretty impressive from a glimpse. 
Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## KristenJ (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh wow they are gorgeous toads,


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 16, 2012)

thanks all 
yes they belly is truly spectacular, you can search it on google images


----------



## Red_LaCN (Apr 16, 2012)

Very nice photo's!!

This reminds me of when i was whipper snippering part of dads lawn for him,he would go on the ride on mower and i would do bits of edging. The water tank sprang a leak so grass was growing fast and was mushy on one area,and as i had not done it in a while,it was long. So there i am shorts and singlet with the whipper snipper trying to keep an eye out for snakes. (In this part there is no pythons,most snakes you come across are deadly) All of a sudden movement in the grass!! Well,i near pooped myself i tell ya! Was a toad!! I dont know what sort,my heart was thumping madly haha. So i calm down to finish the job,and more movement 10mins later! Another one!


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 16, 2012)

Red_LaCN said:


> Very nice photo's!!
> 
> This reminds me of when i was whipper snippering part of dads lawn for him,he would go on the ride on mower and i would do bits of edging. The water tank sprang a leak so grass was growing fast and was mushy on one area,and as i had not done it in a while,it was long. So there i am shorts and singlet with the whipper snipper trying to keep an eye out for snakes. (In this part there is no pythons,most snakes you come across are deadly) All of a sudden movement in the grass!! Well,i near pooped myself i tell ya! Was a toad!! I dont know what sort,my heart was thumping madly haha. So i calm down to finish the job,and more movement 10mins later! Another one!



would of been an eastern banjo frog from where you are


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 16, 2012)

You should post the pic you got of the belly Nick


----------



## wasgij (Apr 16, 2012)

nice finds man, find them in the east?


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 20, 2012)

wasgij said:


> nice finds man, find them in the east?


yep  .


----------



## Jeffa (Apr 20, 2012)

Great pics Richo.

Are these guys being bred in captivity? How rare are these blokes?


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 21, 2012)

Jeffa said:


> Great pics Richo.
> 
> Are these guys being bred in captivity? How rare are these blokes?



cheers,
ive never heard of them in captivity, im pretty sure they are classed endangered. There numbers have decreased alot from past years


----------



## Jeffa (Apr 21, 2012)

What a shame. Why is someone not breeding theses guys and making it possible for these guys to be readily available in captivity for years to come? *** is wrong with the system? Passionate people like yourself to have a breeding programn set in place to prevent the eventual decline of the wild population. Love your work Richo. Can anything be done your end?


----------



## vicherps (Apr 21, 2012)

they are on the dse advisory list as vulnerable as of 2007 (just within the state of victoria) but have been declining well before then they are declining throughout their range mainly due to drought, chytrid and habitat destruction. They have a unique toxin to the Pseudophryne genus known as pseudophrnamines which are produce by the frog or by symbiotic organisms within the frog unlike Poison Dart Frogs which would obtain their toxin from their diet. That being said they are not life threatening to humans.



Jeffa said:


> What a shame. Why is someone not breeding theses guys and making it possible for these guys to be readily available in captivity for years to come? *** is wrong with the system? Passionate people like yourself to have a breeding programn set in place to prevent the eventual decline of the wild population. Love your work Richo. Can anything be done your end?


 Jeffa they are obtainable here in Victoria under a advanced licence but I don't think the are a readily available nor a commonly kept species.


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 24, 2012)

Jeffa said:


> What a shame. Why is someone not breeding theses guys and making it possible for these guys to be readily available in captivity for years to come? *** is wrong with the system? Passionate people like yourself to have a breeding programn set in place to prevent the eventual decline of the wild population. Love your work Richo. Can anything be done your end?



im sure if they declined more zoos and similiar things would start breeding programs


----------



## Manda1032 (Apr 24, 2012)

CUTENESS!!!! Great pics


----------

